# Nightstop Scheme



## Dezi (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,
The motorcaravanners club has teamed up with practical Motohome to provide safe overnight places for motorcaravanners. These will be Pubs,Clubs,etc. Under the  heading "Nightstop scheme"A list will be published each month in the clubs magazine & in Practical Motorhome (for non club members). Article is on page 69 of this months Practical Motorhome. 

Dezi


----------



## Admin (Jul 23, 2009)

I wonder where they will get the list from?


----------



## Dezi (Jul 23, 2009)

According to the magazine they are asking readers & also contacting Pubs directly. One would naive to assume that did not trawl various web sites (Know what I mean John!) as I and many others have done in the past. I still think that the list on this site should only be accessible to members who have signed in. Just a thought.  
Dezi


----------



## AndyC (Jul 23, 2009)

They started a list a couple of years ago, then had to drop the scheme because they hadn't realised the implications of the Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act.

This time all the sites will be approved as CLs by the Motor Caravanner's Club so they'll all be legal (unlike another well known scheme...)

I think it's a good idea and hope it really takes off.

AndyC


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 24, 2009)

Found this website Haymarket Media Group - News - New look for Practical Motorhome strange that it says 'Practical Motorhome magazine is launching an all-new look for its September edition, on sale from July 15. I realise that these magazines are usually about a month out but the September issue out in July??

I am a MCC member & I joined partly because the club was in favour of the setting up of stopovers but haven't heard anything in the club magazine.


----------



## lenny (Jul 24, 2009)

AndyC said:


> They started a list a couple of years ago, then had to drop the scheme because they hadn't realised the implications of the Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act.
> 
> This time all the sites will be approved as CLs by the Motor Caravanner's Club so they'll all be legal (unlike another well known scheme...)
> 
> ...



Hang on, I thought a registered CL could only cater for 5 units max.

I know for a fact that there will be scores of Motorcaravanners Club vans pitched on a farm close to me this weekend for the Sunderland Air Show

Is This Legal?


----------



## ajs (Jul 25, 2009)

lenny said:


> Hang on, I thought a registered CL could only cater for 5 units max.
> 
> I know for a fact that there will be scores of Motorcaravanners Club vans pitched on a farm close to me this weekend for the Sunderland Air Show
> 
> Is This Legal?


 
 blind eyes lenny...

 regards
aj


----------



## Dezi (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi, Two points mentioned above can be answered. Kontiki,I am also a member of the MCC - Paid my first subscription in pre decimal days - sigh ! in the forward to this months club mag Les does mention the scheme.Lenny, Practical Motorhome does say that the scheme will be limited to 5 motorhomes per site to comply with regulations. However I can see problems unless the motorhome overnight area is seperate from the pubs / clubs normal parking bays. Just a thought.

Dezi


----------



## AndyC (Jul 25, 2009)

lenny said:


> Hang on, I thought a registered CL could only cater for 5 units max.
> 
> I know for a fact that there will be scores of Motorcaravanners Club vans pitched on a farm close to me this weekend for the Sunderland Air Show
> 
> Is This Legal?



Yes. 

The MCC holds an Exemption Certificate which allows it to use unlicensed land for meetings of its members. This is different from the power which it also has to licence CL (5 van) sites.

AndyC


----------



## AndyC (Jul 25, 2009)

Dezi said:


> Hi, Two points mentioned above can be answered. Kontiki,I am also a member of the MCC - Paid my first subscription in pre decimal days - sigh ! in the forward to this months club mag Les does mention the scheme.Lenny, Practical Motorhome does say that the scheme will be limited to 5 motorhomes per site to comply with regulations. However I can see problems unless the motorhome overnight area is seperate from the pubs / clubs normal parking bays. Just a thought.
> 
> Dezi



Yes, it's not going to be easy for the club's site inspectors. It would be interesting to know what the criteria are for accepting or rejecting an application.

AndyC


----------



## 888dee (Jul 25, 2009)

well bought the mag this morning, not had a chance to look at it yet... 

interested in opinions though, we are currently members of the caravan club as previously we had a caravan but now wondering about CC&C instead??


----------



## AndyC (Jul 25, 2009)

888dee said:


> well bought the mag this morning, not had a chance to look at it yet...
> 
> interested in opinions though, we are currently members of the caravan club as previously we had a caravan but now wondering about CC&C instead??


There's something to be said for joining both clubs, if you use the sites that is. You don't need to stay at many club sites before you've saved the membership fee, and it would give you a larger range of '5 van sites' to stay at.

AndyC


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 27, 2009)

Found this months MCC mag & found the bit about stopovers, hope they do come up with a workable scheme for cheap stopovers. 

Looked at the Motorhome Stopover website where you are supposed to be able to stop one night for free (according to the what the site says) but reading the forum it seems that it is almost mandatory (or at the least bad manners if you don't ) that you should go into the pub for a drink or a meal. One member suggested that people who don't use the pub should have their number taken & be named & shamed. Personally I would prefer a scheme where you pay a nominal fee which the publican can decided to waive if you are maybe having a drink or meal.


----------



## 888dee (Jul 27, 2009)

a very sensible suggestion kontiki, pays yer money when you go in and get a voucher or similar to spend in the pub or what ever in question


----------

